

Show HN: Don't forget useful Hacker News articles, retain by ReRead'ing later - avlok
http://www.rereadit.co

======
ghc
A couple of years ago I built something similar, combining RSS, HN and Twitter
streams into a single feed where I could save things for later. I thought it
was useful so I added a way for it to learn my habits and reorganize items in
my stream by importance.

All that effort to solve information overload, and you know what? I never went
back to read the articles I saved for later. And the length of the list just
kept growing. Filtering down to just the interesting stuff still left too much
interesting stuff for me to make it through. Eventually I had to declare
"saved item" bankruptcy and delete all the data.

What I leaned was: No amount of technology is going to fix my behavior towards
information consumption. Only mindfulness and a change of habits can make a
real difference. Without that, these tools just add to the information
overload problem.

------
potench
This functionality exists - Click the up-arrow to the left of the article, it
will log it in saved-stories and you can reread it later. Added bonus is that
you +1 the article so others know you found it worthwhile.

~~~
dblacc
Its for more than Hacker News articles though

~~~
rfnslyr
There's an internet beyond HN?

------
sinak
We did something similar (to help with memory retention) and using spaced
repetition a while ago: [http://memstash.co](http://memstash.co)

~~~
hrabago
Whenever I see websites like this, I always ask myself questions like "How
much does it cost?" and "How does it make money?" and "Who's running this
site?".

The fact that none of this information is shown scares the heck out of me.
It's a shame - I like the concept.

~~~
sinak
Yeah, I should make that more clear. We built it for the Techcrunch Disrupt
hackathon (and won a free trip to Paris as a result). It's on Heroku and I pay
about $40/mo to keep the site up and running for people to use for free. SMS
is currently disabled to keep costs low.

------
taude
I guess "reading" would need to be defined here. Sometimes I look at the
headline of an article and decide "this 'might' be useful later"....then I add
to Pocket with some appropriate tags, with no immediate intention of reading.

EDIT: if it's an article with important enough information in it that I'll
likely need. While I'm reading it, I'm usually taking notes in nvAlt that I
can reference in the future in a way that's indexed/organized for me to find.

------
jemka
>Isn't this the same as bookmarking?

>No, because when you bookmark you have to remember to go back to your list of
bookmarks to re-read the article

I have a folder on my bookmark bar titled "Articles". When I don't have time
to read an interesting article I see, I add it to that folder. When I'm bored
and can't find anything to read, I open that folder.

I'd argue that most people's pain point isn't lack of remembering they have
articles saved to read.

~~~
bmelton
Actually, that's exactly the problem that I have.

I don't have a habit of checking in on my Pocket account, so I often end up
Pocketing things that I want to read later, forgetting about them altogether,
and then finding them weeks after they're no longer relevant or useful.

~~~
jt2190

      > I often end up Pocketing things that I want to read later, 
      > forgetting about them altogether, and then finding them 
      > weeks after they're no longer relevant or useful.
    

Interesting. I seem to recall that the Getting Things Done time-management
technique uses this very approach to help weed out unnecessary work (reading).
The idea is that if the article is safely bookmarked, there's no longer any
worry that we might loose track of something important yet (as you
experienced) most of what gets bookmarked can be safely discarded without
reading at all, saving time. So in the GTD context this "bug" is a "feature".

------
trustfundbaby
Pocket (which used to be called readitlater) is a superior option in my
opinion [http://getpocket.com/](http://getpocket.com/) it has a desktop app,
ipad, iphone, android, chrome extension ... and integrates with a shitload of
apps (Newsblur, feedly etc etc). It also very beautifully designed. I use it
every day, and have done so since it was first released.

~~~
Killswitch
Except one is a bookmarking service that allows you to tag, it and the other
is a reminder service... rereadit.co talks about this on the front page.
Bookmarks you have to remember to go back and read it. This notifies you even
if you forget to go to the bookmark.

------
thesash
Love the idea. Love it so much that I bought the domain reread.co a while back
with the intent to create something very similar!

~~~
avlok
:)

------
zekenie
Neat! I was just thinking of building something like this!! I'm eagerly
awaiting the chrome extension. When I was thinking of doing this, I thought
the extension should have tagging as a form of organizing things to read
later. I was really thinking of it as bookmarking + reminders. Let me know if
you need some help!

------
jemeshsu
I created this to save important HN posts, which I define as link that made it
to the top 3. You can access only the latest 20 entries though, but past links
are in my postgres database :-). And there is RSS feed too.
[http://www.tophnnews.com](http://www.tophnnews.com)

------
vinchuco
... I just open more tabs and leave them open until I deal with them.
SessionBuddy helps if you're using chrome.

Besides, the next day you might find that the articles you wanted to read
weren't as useful as you thought.

------
trendoid
Finally, someone paying attention to this. Browser extension should be high
priority!

~~~
Killswitch
First thing I thought was a Chrome extension that you can click and it'll take
the current tab url, and either popup a little window asking you when to
remind, or you can set a default reminder time in the options.

~~~
zferland
Timecapsule.io ([http://timecapsule.io/](http://timecapsule.io/)) works
exactly like this. It was built for the exact same reason, although I think
the purpose and problem was maybe worded a little more clearly here.

*disclaimer - I built timecapsule.io

~~~
trendoid
I really want to check this out but... seriously? only signup with twitter?

------
lylemckeany
I had a similar idea I called Readminder. It would be a mobile app with push
notifications setup for the time you want to read that particular article,
similar to the way Mailbox does it for email.

------
prottmann
Why only URLs ? Replace it with a textfield (140 Chars) and it is a reminder
for everything. Auto-Conntect with Calendersoftware would be nice too.

~~~
avlok
Great idea. Will add to the list :)

------
normloman
Wait, there are useful ones?

------
wil421
So its like instapaper or Apple's reading list with a timer?

------
wrongc0ntinent
What about dead URLs? Is there a cache option?

~~~
avlok
Good idea. I'll add to my list :)

